# Consulta amplificador guitarra 90 watts



## contratuerca1 (Ago 12, 2012)

Hola gente que tal, solicito de sus conocimientos para darme una mano con un aparatejo que intento construir

un amplificador para guitarra electrica de estado solido de 90 watts, y mi conocimientos son muy limitados, solo arme pedales, mixers y un par de mini amps de 9 volt, cosas mas grandes me surgen mas dudas y no quiero prender fuego nada. 

para el previo voy a usar el que subio tupolev
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/

y para amplificar, este que encontre en la pag http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_mono.php
opte por ese porque me resulta facil de entender los pcb porque esta bien claro y explicado mas que nada


1- que les parece este ampli?
2- ese integrado tira 90 rms o solo picos ?







mi idea es alimentarlo con transformador simple ya que el diagrama tiene un doblador de tension incluido y es mas barato que un tap central

en la entrada conectaria el previo de tupolev









ahora unas cuestiones que desconosco


3- se puede de ese transformador sacar energia para el pre amp? 

mi idea seria hacer algo asi






4- que se puede armar para hacer esos voltajes? de los 28v ac a  15v+ 15v- y tierra

5- si no se puede, tengo un transformador de 18v dc comun, se podria armar algo para hacerlo 15v+ 15v- y tierra?

6- sino tengo que si o si comprar transformador simple para el ampli y otro con tap central para el previo  , o un tap central para los dos y reducirlo para el previo



agradesco su ayuda! 
saludos!


----------

